# My growing collection



## computernut (Jan 1, 2012)

My collection as of January 2012


----------



## Ginseng (Jan 1, 2012)

Growing? Wow, that looks all grown up already. Nice set, computernut. :thumbsup:

Wilkey


----------



## lunchen (Jan 2, 2012)

Awesome collection~


----------



## TIME1200 (Jan 2, 2012)

:thumbsup:nice nice


----------



## computernut (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks guys, still have a few more to get


----------



## ricky85ss (Jan 2, 2012)

Very nice collection!!! How long have you been collecting?


----------



## cappuccino190 (Jan 5, 2012)

nice collections, I only have 12+ surefire P series,1 jet rrt2 and 1 ledlenser


----------



## computernut (Jan 8, 2012)

ricky85ss said:


> Very nice collection!!! How long have you been collecting?



I've always liked flashlights since a kid and would buy one from time to time but I got bit by the collecting bug in 2009.


----------



## scrumpy (Jan 8, 2012)

I just showed my wife the photo at the top of this thread and told her she should consider herself lucky. Great pic


----------



## bsg (Jan 10, 2012)

is there a 12 step program onboard? geez... great collection.


----------



## JDM (Jan 20, 2012)

What Scrumpy said. Very nice collection!


scrumpy said:


> I just showed my wife the photo at the top of this thread and told her she should consider herself lucky. Great pic


----------



## bronzet (Jan 20, 2012)

Impressive collection.


----------



## 4tified (Jan 28, 2012)

With an arsenal like that, who needs electricity?

Great collection by the way :thumbsup:


----------

